# Likes to lick hot light.



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't know what to make of this. I've seen Dexter on his perch and sometimes lightly pecks at the under cabinet halogen light. Got some pics & discovered he's licking it. Lol.

Wierdo
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...ads/collage_20141109222723833_zpsbf8c3ef9.jpg

That thing is hot & can burn you. I put the perch there for the boys to warm up when chilled. 
Now I'll have to figure out how to lower it out of his reach. ﻿


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think he really loves it! Kiwi does that to mirrors. :lol:

Glad he hasn't burnt himself yet, the little cutie. x3


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Silly boy! Joey has never licked lights, but he has this _thing_ about licking walls if I don't watch him.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Flynn licks nearly everything, but he hasn't been that close to a light  look at his little tongue >.<


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My tiels like to lick shoes for some reason. I guess these birds just like to taste things


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a gif of him doing it.










They each have their little quirks that make them unique


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

cute lol tbh im sure if it was burning him he wouldnt do it so i dont think its anything to worry about


----------

